# ShirtTools



## smo (May 1, 2015)

I'm after some user opinions of ShirtTools, from both customer and store owner perspectives.

It looks to be a very comprehensive piece of software and fits my requirements to a point (I need to include embroidery too) but i'd love to hear what real users think....


----------



## LindaLittleHat (Oct 1, 2009)

We like it, good value for the price. So much easier to learn vs. Deco network, but it's not nearly as extensive. Wish it had the option for different log ins for each store affiliate so they could manage their own store. Excellent support with questions answered within hours. When we had Deco network it took days for a response.


----------

